# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Amash readying legislation allowing victims to sue officers

## Bergie Bergeron

https://thehill.com/homenews/house/5...o-sue-officers

----------


## tebowlives

> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/5...o-sue-officers


Way to go Amash. This is long overdue.

----------


## oyarde

Amash trolling the House . Pretty funny

----------


## CaptainAmerica

you people really have no clue . Amash is trolling you. hes a chinese communist in disguise

----------

